# Does anyone have a great coffee scent to recommend?



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Or possibly could spare 1 oz for me?   (I'd pay for it, of course!  )

I have a person who asked me if I'd make a coffee scented soap and even though I have made some for myself in the past with real ground coffee and cocoa and it did smell like coffee, I think it might be better if I'd add actual coffee fragrance to my concoction.

I'd really appreciate that!!!

Thank you!


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 31, 2007)

I have heard that cocoa coffee is great, BitterCreek North offers it.  It is one of their close out scents


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know! I'll have to check it out...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

If you want straight coffe this is a good one:

Natures Garden Candles
From their web site: "The aroma of strong black fresh-brewed arabica coffee beans."
Discolors to brown.
Safe for CP soaps & bath/body products.
Flashpoint: >200F

Hope that helps.
Irena


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, I had got this little dram of "Cafe au Lait" from 
Soap Silly Wholesale.. 

And I have to say.. THAT IS FRESH COFFEE!! WHEW!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, girls, I'll have to check out these places! :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 4, 2007)

KY's   --  fresh brewed coffee great in wax (I use soy)

OT - Columbian Coffee - soaps great.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have this amazing chocolate espresso from brambleberry! Smells decadent and rich mmmmm! I need some chocolate now.


----------

